

Uber is the new Google - viscanti
http://www.fastcompany.com/3029457/technovore/uber-is-the-new-google

======
kb120
When should Google acquire Uber? It seems inevitable (Uber + Google's self-
driving cars) but the longer Google waits the higher Ubers valuation will be.

